# Hog with tag?



## Kestas69 (Jun 4, 2022)

Shot this hog last night. Never seen one tagged before. Who does that and for what purpose?


----------



## Big7 (Jun 4, 2022)

That is more than likely a farm pig that got out.

I've never heard of DNR tagging a feral hog.


----------



## Milkman (Jun 4, 2022)

I agree with Big7. It’s an tag a farmer put in before he escaped.


----------



## HogKillaDNR (Jun 4, 2022)

That's sure is a nice one though.  Congratulations on harvesting one for us.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jun 4, 2022)

Keep the tag and call DNR. They may have some kind of tracking going on.


----------



## bany (Jun 4, 2022)

Or a hog tournament


----------



## Kestas69 (Jun 4, 2022)

Big7 said:


> That is more than likely a farm pig that got out.
> 
> I've never heard of DNR tagging a feral hog.


That’s what I was thinking also


----------



## Kestas69 (Jun 4, 2022)

HogKillaDNR said:


> That's sure is a nice one though.  Congratulations on harvesting one for us.


Thanks!


----------



## Kestas69 (Jun 4, 2022)

bany said:


> Or a hog tournament


Interesting suggestion ?


----------



## Kestas69 (Jun 4, 2022)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> Keep the tag and call DNR. They may have some kind of tracking going on.


Brought the tag home. Going to clean it tomorrow to see if it has any info on it. Caught tagged striper on Lake Lanier some years ago.


----------



## TurkeyH90 (Jun 4, 2022)

Possibly escaped from a pay to hunt pen?


----------



## bany (Jun 4, 2022)

Oh yeah, nice pig! Gonna make sausage?


----------



## sghoghunter (Jun 5, 2022)

I remember a few years back that you had to get hogs tested to use in hog baying competitions so maybe he escaped or they turned it loose


----------



## Big7 (Jun 5, 2022)

Kestas69 said:


> Interesting suggestion ?


Nooooo....

There is only one good kind of feral pig and that's one that don't get born.


----------



## Blackston (Jun 5, 2022)

Big7 said:


> That is more than likely a farm pig that got out.
> 
> I've never heard of DNR tagging a feral hog.





sghoghunter said:


> I remember a few years back that you had to get hogs tested to use in hog baying competitions so maybe he escaped or they turned it loose


What sg said when I saw it that was my first thought , I was involved in one of the bigger pens in the state and testing and nubbing 20 Bo hogs teeth is a chore , Just like with anything in a pen you have escapees Im betting bay pen


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 5, 2022)

That don't much look like a farm pig.


----------



## Blackston (Jun 5, 2022)

I worked at a less than desirable plantation in SC , and the owner bought a trailer full that looked these …. They got “ loose “ and were put on a do not shoot list


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jun 5, 2022)

Blackston said:


> I worked at a less than desirable plantation in SC , and the owner bought a trailer full that looked these …. They got “ loose “ and were put on a do not shoot list View attachment 1155693


Joe Dorsey ?


----------



## Blackston (Jun 5, 2022)

Kestas69 said:


> Shot this hog last night. Never seen one tagged before. Who does that and for what purpose?View attachment 1155611View attachment 1155612View attachment 1155613


Where about ya kill him ?


----------



## Kestas69 (Jun 5, 2022)

bany said:


> Oh yeah, nice pig! Gonna make sausage?


For sure. Sausage and smoked ribs ?


----------



## Kestas69 (Jun 5, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> That don't much look like a farm pig.


That’s why I posted. Was thinking tagged by the farmer but don’t look like farm pig.


----------



## Kestas69 (Jun 5, 2022)

Blackston said:


> Where about ya kill him ?


Warren County


----------



## Kestas69 (Jun 5, 2022)

Don’t see anything special on the tag


----------



## Gator89 (Jun 5, 2022)

Call it in like a duck band and see what them folks have to say about it!


----------



## georgia_home (Jun 5, 2022)

Do the doggers tag if they release ? Or band/bar? Or clip the ear?


----------



## frankwright (Jun 5, 2022)

You probably are going to get a bill for $800 from some high fence pay to hunt pig operation looking for one of their trophy hogs

That is a dang nice hog!


----------



## sghoghunter (Jun 5, 2022)

Kestas69 said:


> Don’t see anything special on the tag




Did it have any markings maybe showing it had been tested by the state?


----------



## sghoghunter (Jun 5, 2022)

frankwright said:


> You probably are going to get a bill for $800 from some high fence pay to hunt pig operation looking for one of their trophy hogs
> 
> That is a dang nice hog!




We have a paid hog hunting place next to us and we’re not over run with hogs but we do get quite a few big boars that has notched ears showing someone has put hands on them at one time and turned them back loose. Me and my brother always joke that we bet them people cringe every time they hear us shooting at night.


----------



## sghoghunter (Jun 5, 2022)

This is the one that’s on the trail cam pic above


----------



## sghoghunter (Jun 5, 2022)

georgia_home said:


> Do the doggers tag if they release ? Or band/bar? Or clip the ear?




Ones I’ve saw were just marked ears and barred but have beard of some south fl guys cutting the tails too


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 5, 2022)

I had a hog go missing. Had a tag in its ear. Nothing special about it. If some shoots it. I would at least like have the sausage that’s made from him. Just put Wilbur on the packs for me. That was his name.


----------



## Blackston (Jun 5, 2022)

Kestas69 said:


> Don’t see anything special on the tag[/QUOTE. There is a pretty good size bay pen still in operation in Tignall , one county away it’s possible?


----------



## antharper (Jun 5, 2022)

I was a dog/hog hunter many years ago . We marked a lot and released them but never with tags . If I had to bet that’s not a tame hog gone wild


----------



## Kestas69 (Jun 5, 2022)

sghoghunter said:


> Did it have any markings maybe showing it had been tested by the state?[/QUOTE
> Only numbers 23 and 5


----------



## Kestas69 (Jun 5, 2022)

sghoghunter said:


> This is the one that’s on the trail cam pic above


Nice hog!


----------



## sleepr71 (Jun 5, 2022)

It’s a good hog now..??


----------



## bighonkinjeep (Jun 18, 2022)

For those that dont know, farm pigs start going feral in as little as 2 weeks. Start growing coats and cutters.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jun 18, 2022)

bighonkinjeep said:


> For those that dont know, farm pigs start going feral in as little as 2 weeks. Start growing coats and cutters.


I saw that on a program one time. They said a hog was the only animal that could go from domestic to feral in one generation, Skull shape, hair and teeth…in one generation. Simply amazing,


----------



## bighonkinjeep (Jun 19, 2022)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> I saw that on a program one time. They said a hog was the only animal that could go from domestic to feral in one generation, Skull shape, hair and teeth…in one generation. Simply amazing,


Heck it doesn't even take one generation for hair and cutters. As soon as they escape captivity and start foraging for themselves they go feral and start reverting. They don't even look or act like the same animal in no time flat.


----------



## sghoghunter (Jun 19, 2022)

They may can go from domestic to wild in someone’s eyes but they will never be what one is that was born in the woods and had to defend itself from day one. You can also tell the difference between farm raised hog gone feral and a true European/hybrid hog


----------



## Kestas69 (Jun 20, 2022)

Two more  pictures of tagged hog by the feeder and after I shot him.
Got new hog coming to the same spot. I think he is even bigger. Can somebody estimate the weight of this hog?


----------



## sghoghunter (Jun 20, 2022)

Kestas69 said:


> Two more  pictures of tagged hog by the feeder and after I shot him.
> Got new hog coming to the same spot. I think he is even bigger. Can somebody estimate the weight of this hog?View attachment 1158872View attachment 1158876View attachment 1158874View attachment 1158875




I’d say 225 to 250 maybe. He’s thick for sure. Do you have a lot of hogs or just the occasional boar roaming through looking for sows?


----------



## sghoghunter (Jun 20, 2022)

The black n white boar weighed 293 with his nose still touching the ground,the first black one was 257,second black one 237 and the last red one was Saturday night and we guessed him around 160. Had a big framed body but had a bad sore on the back that was infected and we think he lost some weight over that. Hogs can be real deceiving when trying to determine weight but I can tell ya I’ve never seen a big hog with a small foot.


----------



## HogKillaDNR (Jun 20, 2022)

Kestas69 said:


> Two more  pictures of tagged hog by the feeder and after I shot him.
> Got new hog coming to the same spot. I think he is even bigger. Can somebody estimate the weight of this hog?View attachment 1158872View attachment 1158876View attachment 1158874View attachment 1158875


That one looks well over 200lb


----------



## Kestas69 (Jun 20, 2022)

sghoghunter said:


> I’d say 225 to 250 maybe. He’s thick for sure. Do you have a lot of hogs or just the occasional boar roaming through looking for sows?


A year or two ago used to see more hogs. Sows and boars. The last 8 months or so 99% single boars.


----------



## sghoghunter (Jun 21, 2022)

Kestas69 said:


> A year or two ago used to see more hogs. Sows and boars. The last 8 months or so 99% single boars.




That’s pretty much the way our club is. There’s an occasional sow and pigs that’s aggravating to get rid of but I love patterning these big boars then busting their heads


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 28, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> That don't much look like a farm pig.


That’s what I was thinking. That’s a feral hog. Not domestic


----------



## Ashmcc455 (Jul 14, 2022)

I know a hog dogger that does this with everything his dogs catch that he either barrs or just cuts loose, always tags em first. Not sure why, I never asked. But that’s in north Florida… maybe someone out here is doing the same?


----------



## oldways (Jul 15, 2022)

When I was kid a long time ago the ol'timer's would notch there ear we called it marking hogs everybody had there own mark, if you caught him he was yours just know he had been barred and turn loose to fatten in the woods.


----------

